# Projects question (and some other questions)



## Black Panther (Feb 27, 2010)

Apologies for showing lack of knowledge  currently on the laptop I got this:







Should I be adding more projects from the right in order to crunch more effectively?

Thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

No.  Those are different projects, not related to WCG.  They all do different types of research, check out their websites for more info.  However, I don't think any of them are as important as WCG is.  You can go here to change which projects WCG runs on your computer


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 27, 2010)

Another question - is the pc most effectively crunching while it's running the WCG screensaver? I mean does the screensaver do work? Or it crunches just the same whether you got the screensaver running or whether one is on the net or doing office work?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Another question - is the pc most effectively crunching while it's running the WCG screensaver? I mean does the screensaver do work? Or it crunches just the same whether you got the screensaver running or whether one is on the net or doing office work?



I've found that it actually runs faster _without_ the screensaver.  The screensaver uses extra CPU resources that instead could be used for WCG, so I have the screensaver disabled on all of my computers


----------



## hat (Feb 28, 2010)

Never thought of it that way... I'll disable the screensaver on my laptop


----------



## neoreif (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmmm... So I'll do this too! Thanks ION!


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2010)

While I was at work on the Q9400 I hovered over the wcg symbol in boinc (see image below) and it gave me a number over 8500.
Just now I returned home, powered up the E8400 to start crunching, hovered over the symbol and was disappointed:





Did something go wrong or is that number which appears when I hover not the actual updated number? ie it still needs to be updated? 
Thanks.


*Edit: * I'm thinking it's an update issue... when I hover on the wcg icon I am still seeing 76xx credits, but now my signature started showing 8576 which is realistic to what I was getting an hour ago.

Lol excuse me guys for being such a noob

*Edit:* np guys I think it's only an updating issue. Now just some hours later the number I get while hovering on the wcg symbol jumped to 8830 lol, while my signature is still showing 8576


----------

